# WANTED: Colorado. Looking for Breckenridge, steamboat springs or Winter Park jan 26 to 30th



## Freshmoneyceo (Dec 31, 2021)

Looking for a studio or 1br. Thank you in advance.


----------



## funtime (Jan 1, 2022)

Check II, saw a studio this morning at Grand Timber Lodge


----------



## Freshmoneyceo (Jan 1, 2022)

funtime said:


> Check II, saw a studio this morning at Grand Timber Lodge



Do I have to have a II membership??


----------



## funtime (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes.  II has a number of great ski properties in Colorado.  It is worth it to join.  You should also join TUG as a member, not just a guest.


----------



## jwalters2770 (Jan 11, 2022)

I have Sheraton Mountain Vista Villas, Avon CO - 1/23 - 1/30 1/B 1/BA


----------



## Freshmoneyceo (Jan 16, 2022)

jwalters2770 said:


> I have Sheraton Mountain Vista Villas, Avon CO - 1/23 - 1/30 1/B 1/BA


Thank you for your reply ive had to reschedule due to some family issues.


----------

